# Wie mit PHP prüfen ob JavaScript aktiviert?



## stefanstp (19. April 2007)

Ich möchte gerne wissen, ob jemand JavaScript aktiviert hat oder nicht per php. Wie geht das? Bitte um Hilfe.

Danke

Stefan


----------



## fhr (19. April 2007)

Du kannst nicht mit einer Serverseitigen-Scriptsprache prüfen, ob der Client JavaScript aktiviert hat.

In JavaScript gibt es einen sogenannten NoScript-Bereich:
<noscript>
</noscript>

Alles was zwischen diesem Tag steht, wird angezeigt wenn der Benutzer JS deaktiviert hat.

oder guckst du mal hier:
http://www.selfphp.info/funktionsreferenz/sonstige_funktionen/get_browser.php#beschreibung


----------



## stefanstp (19. April 2007)

das bringt mir aber nicht so sehr viel was, weil ja ein teil hier angezeigt wird, wenn javascript deaktivert ist, somit müßte auch der teil ausgeblendet werden, damit ich dann eine alternative anzeigen lassen kann:

http://www.psd-tutorials.de/modules.php?name=News_psd2


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. April 2007)

Diesem Thema war mein erstes hier veroeffentlichtes Tutorial, "Ueberpruefung von Cookies und JavaScript mit PHP", gewidmet.
PHP ist aber eher indirekt an dieser Pruefung beteiligt, aber im Endeffekt soll PHP ja wissen ob JS aktiv ist oder nicht, und genau das ist der Fall.


----------



## stefanstp (19. April 2007)

ziemlich aufwendig, leichter gehts nicht?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. April 2007)

Es geht auch ohne Datenbank, sagen wir es mal so. Und den Code zur Ueberpruefung der Cookies kannst Du auch streichen wenn Du ihn nicht brauchst. Aber gross einfacher wird es nicht gehen denk ich, und es ist, meiner Meinung nach, auch nicht wirklich kompliziert.

Auf jeden Fall kommst Du um 2 Seitenaufrufe nicht herum, denn es muss ja irgendwie festgestellt werden koennen ob JS aktiv ist und das geschieht durch die Weiterleitung.
Ist JS aktiv wird die Weiterleitung dadurch vorgenommen und check=1 gesetzt, ist JS nicht aktiv wird die Weiterleitung durch den Meta-Refresh vorgenommen und check=2 gesetzt.


----------



## rexxitall (19. April 2007)

doch geht ganz einfach 


```
<FORM name="test" action="tuwat.php" method="post">
<script>
document.write("Scriptacoulos");
document.write("<input type='hidden' name='script' value='1'>")
</script>
<noscript>
Isch ahbe gar keine javascript
<input type='hidden' name='script' value='0'>
</noscript>
<input type="submit">
</FORM>
```

Du Könntest so z.B. bei der index.html mit javascript die Scriptfähigen Seiten nachladen
der Rest sieht das "HTML für Arme"


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. April 2007)

Das Problem hier ist dass Interaktion mit dem User erforderlich ist. Bei meiner Variante geht das alles ratzfatz ueber die Buehne und der User kriegt im Optimalfall nicht viel davon mit.


----------



## Gumbo (19. April 2007)

In welchem Kontext benötigst du diese Information?


----------

